# geek squad mri software



## rubberchickenmx (Dec 9, 2008)

do you guys think this is good software?

This is the Best Buy geek squad repair disc - Code Name
MRI - for internal use only, confidential, and a trade
secret. This is version 5.0.0.0 - the latest version. The
disc has tools to help fix computers - it has AntiVirus,
AntiSpyware, Disk Cleaner, Process List, Winsock Fix, etc,
all in an attractive and quite usable interface!


would this hurt or help my computer?
i know you'd think itd help it but the tech guys here say that registry cleaners etc are bad, so i just wanted to know if this would also be bad


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I personally find that these all in one programs are never even as close as good as single programs that focus on one thing and do it well. I also think that geeksquad should never be used unless it saves you money, which is rare in all circumstances.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

AFAIK, the Geek Squad stuff is merely a bunch of individual programs all hooked together with the use of AutoIt to run the programs.

Also, as I understand it, the software reports back to BestBuy - so it would be best to limit it's use to legitimate operations.

The GeekSquad won't save you money unless your issue is covered under warranty - you can do almost everything else here for free.


----------



## Suave145 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hypothetically speaking "What if"- someone had this MRI disk; how could one upload the Information up to his own computer and then to the internet.
_______________________________
And that CD can help your computer in ways you don't know, but it can be very confusing just dont **** with it to much.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

We are not allowed to help in such dubious matters.


----------



## Suave145 (Jan 9, 2010)

ok then; how would i upload something" from my PC to the internet with it being set to only certain people i want to dl it .


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

EMAIL Attachment.

Thread closed.

jcgriff2

.


----------

